# Hey from Hertfordshire :)



## weeble (May 25, 2011)

Hello there.
I'm Kelly, I am the slave to a lovely little mouse who goes by the names of Patch.. we have had a very recent loss of her sister and having difficulty finding her a few friends.

I came here to learn more about my mouse and give her a better life


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Kelly and welcome to the forums


----------



## weeble (May 25, 2011)

Hey thanks.


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

Yes, welcome from me too.  
I've only recently joined too - and it's always nice to say hello to a fellow mouse lover and enthusiast.
(By coincidence I've also got a mouse named Patch at the moment: she's a -not very good, but don't tell her- black and white broken marked.)


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello Kelly and welcome. I hope you find some new friends for Patch soon.


----------

